# Stoneing a Mauser action Pics



## weagle (Mar 13, 2007)

I just started in on another Mauser sporter project and thought I would post some pics of one of the very first steps if the receiver has been , ground, scrubbed or just badly pitted: 

Stoneing the action removes the imperfections and smooths up the surface.

I buy the relativly inexpensive stones (about 5 bucks at Northern tool) that have a course side and a medium side.  It is important that the stone be wider than the receiver so that you can keep it flat and not round off the corners.  







Lay the stone flat against the receiver and using not much more than the weight of the stone polish back and forth following the contour of the receiver.  You are going mostly back and forth, but moving slowly around the entire contour to keep it even.  You have to keep the stone very wet to keep it cutting.  Automatic trasmission fluid works great for this.  

After only a minute or two you can see that the stone is cutting away the high spots.  The bluing makes it quite easy to gauge your progress.  






This particular VZ24 action has had the crest "scrubbed".  Basically someone at the arsenal went to town with a die grinder to remove the national crest before the gun was surplused.  You can see that there is a dished out area on the receiver and this is what I want to eliminate by bringing the entire surface back to an even contour.

15 minutes more.... getting there:






Another 15 minutes... and switch to the medium side of the stone.






I then use a hard arkansas stone in the same manner to polish it up and apply some Oxpho Blue with steel wool.






Time to get out the D&T jig, add a new bolt handle and screw on the barrel. (This one's going to be a 6.5x55)

The whole key is to let the flat surface of the stone cut away the high spots and not round off the edges.  I can't stress enough that the stone will not cut if it is dry. Keep it dripping with ATF.  

Weagle


----------



## Dub (Mar 14, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Weagle.  Excellent documentation.  

Another print-out for my growing collection   .


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 14, 2007)

Sooo what's the target in the end?  A Sporter? I passed up a K98? that had been sported in 8mm. $150..I kinda think I should have got it but It wasn't that pretty and as I recall was heavy.
cw


----------



## weagle (Mar 14, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> Sooo what's the target in the end?  A Sporter? I passed up a K98? that had been sported in 8mm. $150..I kinda think I should have got it but It wasn't that pretty and as I recall was heavy.
> cw



Yes, It will be a sporter in 6.5x55 mauser.  21" light sporter barrel, timney trigger, low safety and an old Fajen sporter stock.  

Weagle


----------



## jfinch (Mar 14, 2007)

Weagle,

That action looks good.  How do you do the bolt handle?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 14, 2007)

Dear Mr. Bubba Weagle, 

   I have some exciting news for you !!! In the past 100 yrs there have been some amazing advances in consumer product availability !!! Due to popular demand, performance potential, and good old American greed many progressive corporate conglomerates have stepped up and begun to supply very nice, affordable, COMMERCIAL ACTIONS !!!

  Yes, I know it seems unlikely that someone would do such a thing. The originator was probably some far sighted soul ----------- who threw his back out while bent over an ancient piece of age brittled steel, trying to make gold out of --------- something else.

  If you would avail yourself of one of these COMMERCIAL ACTIONS you would possibly discover that you have time to actually go shoot your guns instead of dripping sweat on them. 

  Also there would be far less wear and tear on the dental work of people that collect military arms.

Your Pal,
Rayjay


----------



## weagle (Mar 14, 2007)

Rayjay,  They just don't make them like they used to.  I'd rather have a sporterized mauser than the latest remchester. 

But, don't let your soul be troubled.  No one is collecting totally mismatched mausers with the crest ground off  and a bore like a sewer pipe.  I double secret swear I won't go cowboy on the all matching, mint 1909 argentine cavalry carbine I got stuck back in the safe.....unless I start running short on beat up VZ-24's  

Of course, I have a few commercial actions laying around too:






Weagle

PS this aint no EBR. What are you doing reading this anyway?


----------



## rayjay (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't EBR me !!! I shot my first benchrest match last Saturday and I didn't even finish last. My best 100 yd group was a .290 !!


----------



## weagle (Mar 14, 2007)

See.....If I got to shoot more I wouldn't be in the basment with the action wrenches, hack saw and the files.   

Most of my shooting has been at clay targets lately.  I shot skeet out at South River 2 weekends ago.  Pretty nice place.

Anyway.  In the end this old abused warhorse should look pretty similar to this:

Weagle


----------



## GA1dad (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the photo documentation Weagle. Keep it up! Some of us are eagerly waiting.

Jay


----------



## franklinm (Mar 18, 2007)

WEAGLE ,  you are going to just love that baby ,
Load it with 45 grains of Win, 760 . under a 100 grain hollow point .
It are mine does a supper job on deer or target`s .


----------

